
The ecosystem is moving (2019) [video] - aratno
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj3YFprqAr8
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21904041](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21904041)

See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11668912](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11668912)

------
egberts1
Ummm, Moxie Marlinspike requested that this presentation not be recorded. We
should delete this link as well.

~~~
GekkePrutser
That's quite contrary to the whole CCC philosophy though of freely sharing
knowledge. But indeed he linked to it himself.

One thing I don't like about Signal though, is that he forbids third-party
clients. It's a bit contrary to owning your information, which is one of the
points he makes in the talk. One of the reasons I want this is to integrate
all my chats into one single app - there's too many apps right now screaming
for attention. That's why I'm more a fan of Matrix, which is truly open.

